# Deer jerky



## nauti boy (Aug 3, 2008)

Anybody have a good recipe for ground venison jerky. Like spicy so cajun or hot would be great.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

This is what I use for strips of meat. I have been wanting to try it with ground, but I never got to try it out yet. It's good and spicy. 

The recipe is for 8-10lbs of meat

1/4-1/3 c Worcestershire sauce
3/4 c soy sauce
1 3/4 c BBQ sauce
1/2 c liquid smoke
1/4 c steak sauce
1/4 hot pepper sauce
2 tsp black pepper (or red)
1 tsp cayenne pepper (optional)

Cut meat into 1/8 to 1/4 thick strips. cut with grain of meat.
mix remaining ingredients in a large mixing bowl. Place meat in sauce and let soak overnight (24 hours) in refrigerator

Dehydrate to your liking.


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

I add 1/4 cup of Montreal Steak seasoning to 1lb of ground venison. It has excellent flavor and just the right amount of bite. Its actually to spicy for some so I have to do a little with less to keep them from sweating all over


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I've also used commercial type ; I think it's High Mountain or High Country (not sure). It's sold at Gander , Cabela's, etc & they have a bunch of differnt one's. I like the black pepper best but both boys like the bourbon bbq best. Never thought of using just straight Montreal seasoning, but love that stuff on my venison steaks.
I am going to try Toxic's recipe though ............. love that stuff to bite back !!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

You guys aren't using any cure?


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes Cure 100% of the jerky. The montreal just gives it the flavor I want.


----------



## nauti boy (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for replies. Been real happy with LEM mixes. Tried some homemade marinade types mixed in ground. Makes too mushy for dehydrator. Threw the trial batch away.


----------



## bassman.330 (Dec 23, 2007)

5# venison 1/4 cup Tenderquick 2TBS black pepper 2TBS garlic powder 2TBS marjoram 3 TBS accent 4TBS Worcestershire Sauce 1/2 TBS cayenne pepper. Smoke at 150 degrees. If done in oven add liquid smoke. This is good stuff!


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

This is what I use on beef. Haven't tried it on venison.

http://www.sportysworld.com/BeefJerky.html

If using a smoker to dry it drop the liquid smoke.

I have messed around with come cayenne and red pepper flakes to spice it up a bit. Also replace some ketchup with Defcon DM II once - I highly recommend not replacing all the ketchup with something that hot!


----------



## slaughtereyez (Jul 13, 2009)

nauti boy said:


> Thanks for replies. Been real happy with LEM mixes. Tried some homemade marinade types mixed in ground. Makes too mushy for dehydrator. Threw the trial batch away.


too mushy?...they often say to add a half cup of water per pound of ground meat....either your using way to much or you just think its too mushy.....are you using a jerky gun?....and adding the half cup of water is usually for when you are using dry seasonings, if you are using wet marinades, I would just substitute a half cup of marinade for a half cup of water...


----------

